# Abfahrten im Saarland



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Hallo Saarländer aus dem Kreis Illingen!!!

Bin eigentlich Rennradfahrer, aber vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir dann doch mal ein MTB gekauft, nur mal schauen wie das so ist Habe nun aber kein Bock mehr nur auf Wanderwegen und irgendwelchen ebenen Schotterpisten Kilometer zu fressen, will mich öfters mal nen Berg mit "lustigen Sprüngen" runterstürzen! Finde nur nichts! Im Hosterwald gibt es ne "Spielwiese" mit einem Hupfer drin, ist aber nach ner halben Stunde langweilig 
Kann mir einer von euch aus meiner mißlichen Lage helfen?
Wäre sehr dankbar 
PS. Wenn ich in diesem Thread mal wieder falsch bin, sorry, ich bin zum ersten mal in einem Forum, kritisiert mich konstruktiv, ich werd mich bessern!


----------



## Wiseman (10. August 2006)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Raum Illingen, aber wenn Du Kilometer nicht scheust, kannst Du mal Richtung Quierschied/Riegelsberg in den Wald dort fahren. Ich meine es gibt dort ganz passable Strecken.

Alternativ wäre es auch möglich das Bike ins Auto zu packen und ab Betzentalstadion St. Ingbert zu fahren, dort gibt es definitiv genug Abfahrten, oder sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Irgendwo im Raum Illingen gibt es sicherlich einen Verein, der sich regelmässig trifft. Liegt Hirzweiler in deiner Nähe?  -> http://www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de/

CTF sind ebenfalls eine gute Möglichkeit andere Wälder zu sehen wie z.B. am 13. August in Losheim: 13. August. CTF der RSG Hochwald Losheim, 24 / 35 / 48 / 68km. Start: Losheim, Dr.-Röder-Halle http://www.rsg-hochwald-losheim.de/

Oder den Unitreff in Saarbrücken an der Uni, über den es hier einige Themen gibt 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Raum Illingen, aber wenn Du Kilometer nicht scheust, kannst Du mal Richtung Quierschied/Riegelsberg in den Wald dort fahren. Ich meine es gibt dort ganz passable Strecken.
> 
> Alternativ wäre es auch möglich das Bike ins Auto zu packen und ab Betzentalstadion St. Ingbert zu fahren, dort gibt es definitiv genug Abfahrten, oder sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen. Irgendwo im Raum Illingen gibt es sicherlich einen Verein, der sich regelmässig trifft. Liegt Hirzweiler in deiner Nähe?  -> http://www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de/
> 
> ...



Ei, das hört sich ja mal gut an!
Fahre jeden Tag durch Dingbert, werde morgen mal mein MTB in den Kofferraum packen und wenn die "Schicht" rum ist ab Betzentalstadion mal losdüsen 
Gruß zurück


----------



## bikeburnz (10. August 2006)

wenn du in IGB bist check mal den Stiefel ab.. da gibts den ein oder andern Hüpfer und Trail.. is zwar nix weltbewegendes aber immerhin..
ansonsten mal PN an mich für´n extra tipp


----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Danke Bikeburnz,
Stiefel abfahren, ist registriert!! Werd ich definitiv machen!
Erkläre mir nur noch kurz was "PN" ist...wie gesagt, ich bin neu!))


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

*P*rivate *N*achricht! 

Ansonsten bietet auch Kirkel alles was das (Biker) Herz begehrt  

Grüße.


----------



## squirrel (10. August 2006)

Hi Mudstorm,

"PN" ist eine "Private Nachricht", die du gezielt an Forenmitglieder verschicken kannst. Einfach auf den Benutzer-Nick links vom Beitrag klicken, dann auf "Private Nachricht".

[Schleichwerbe-Modus an]
Gelegenheit Biker aus dem Raum Illingen kennen zu lernen ergibt sich mit Sicherheit *am Samstag beim Kirmesrennen des RV Tempo Hirzweiler*. Die Strecke wird dir als Rennradfahrer bestimmt liegen (wenn du auch außer den Luftsprüngen der Sieger keine anderen Sprünge finden wirst). Komm einfach mal vorbei, wenn du Lust hast meld dich an. Unter den Fahrern findest du bestimmt Gleichgesinnte, mit denen du dich über Spots und Events austauschen kannst.
Mehr unter www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de 
[Schleichwerbe-Modus aus]


----------



## squirrel (10. August 2006)

Tja, wie's aussieht war der Einheimische schneller...


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie's aussieht war der Einheimische schneller...



...wenn du das Samstag sagen könntest, wär mir das lieber  

Grüße.


----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Sprich deutlich!!)
Sitze hier in Blieskastel im Büro und habe gerade feuchte Hände bekommen!!
Wo kann man in Kirkel fetzen? Ich hab von dem geplanten Bikepark gehört, aber ich glaub erst dran wenn er fertig ist!:-(
War noch nie mit dem Bike in Kirkel auf Tour. Das Einzige, das ich kenne ist dieser Stein- oder Felsenlehrpfad. 
Tausend Dank im Vorraus!!


----------



## Wiseman (10. August 2006)

Mudstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Bikeburnz,
> Stiefel abfahren, ist registriert!! Werd ich definitiv machen!
> Erkläre mir nur noch kurz was "PN" ist...wie gesagt, ich bin neu!))



Beim Stiefel (und auch generell bitte) auf die Wanderer aufpassen. Soweit ich weis, gibt es einige Abfahrten, die nicht mehr offiziell gefahren werden dürfen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

Wie Wiseman schon sagt, sind einige Wege offiziell gesperrt. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du mich aber gern über die PN  Funktion kontaktieren und wir fahren hier gemeinsam eine Tour, natürlich nur auf den nicht gesperrten Trails  
Der Bikepark wird in Hassel angelegt, die ersten Strecken werden aber frühestens Ende 2007 freigegeben.

Grüße.


----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Danke für die Info´s!!
In den zwei Tagen die in dem Forum bin habe ich schon mehr Hilfe bekommen als in den letzten 10 Jahren!!  
Klar werde ich auf die Wanderer aufpassen und dich Einheimischer werde ich im Laufe der Woche über PN kontaktieren!
Nochmals tausend Dank Leute!!


----------



## squirrel (10. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn du das Samstag sagen könntest, wär mir das lieber
> 
> Grüße.



Mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Ach so, hallo Squirrel, ich denke mal das du am Sa. in Hirzweiler sein wirst, ich auch!


----------



## squirrel (10. August 2006)

Yep, also bis Samstag!


----------



## Maui (10. August 2006)

also ich würd mal behaupten das du ein kandidat für winterberg bist.
www.bikepark-winterberg.de sicher kann man im Saarland einige "abfahrten" mit flow nehmen aber um mal das wirkliche felling zu testen würd ich schonmal ne fahrt nach winterberg anstreben.

oder du kommst am Wochenende nach Todtnau bei Freiburg, da sind wir 2 tage beim fröhlichen bergabfräsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Hey Maui, woher weisst du das??
Habe den Link Bikepark Winterberg als Favorit auf meinem Rechner abgespeichert!!) Irgendwann, wenn ich gross bin, fahre ich dort hin und breche mir sämtliche Knochen...lieber tot und cool als lebendig und uncool)


----------



## Maui (10. August 2006)

ich weiß alles  (fast) 
ne aber winterberg bietet so ziemlich alles außer einen sehr anspruchsvollen DH. also für Einsteiger u die die Fun haben wollen die erste Adresse. 
da gibts auch nix zu brechen und dafür muss man auch nicht groß sein. unser kiddies fahren da auch schon ordentlich , mit 10 

wenn das noch zu uncool ist dann ab nach Bad Wildbad aufn DH


----------



## Mudstorm (10. August 2006)

Neee, so klein bin ich auch nicht mehr 
Ich habe nur im I-net mir mal die ganzen Bilder angeschaut..da is mir ein bisschen mulmig geworden!!
Ich bin ein Typ der immer ne Stelle findet(auch auf der Geraden )wo er sich auf die Fresse legen kann Wenn ich mir dann winterberg anschaue..Jahuuu!! Tut beim Bilderanschauen schon weh!!
Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht der Beste bin, aber immer mit den Besten "Pipi" machen will 
Aber nur so lernt man


----------



## Maui (10. August 2006)

jo das findet sich von selbst. unser fräser sind von ganz gross bis DHinWinterbergschwerfinder. da ist genau die kunst


----------



## bikeburnz (10. August 2006)

@Wisemann: welche Trails sollen gesperrt sein und ab wann.. und wieso überhaupt? hab da noch nie was gesehen , geschweige denn Probleme gehabt


----------



## Wiseman (10. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> @Wisemann: welche Trails sollen gesperrt sein und ab wann.. und wieso überhaupt? hab da noch nie was gesehen , geschweige denn Probleme gehabt



Soweit ich weis ist das die Abfahrt, die direkt am Stiefel vorbei wieder runtergeht nach Sengscheid und in den vielen Wurzeln endet. Die links daneben ist glaube ich auch nicht mehr erlaubt.

Probleme hatte ich noch nie dort, aber schon allein wg. militanten Spaziergängern die überall Draht spannen und Löcher graben sollte man Vorsicht walten lassen.

Können auch nur Gerüchte sein, die sich in meinem Langzeitgedächtnis festgesetzt haben...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## matz-melon (11. August 2006)

Hi Mudstorm,

ich bin im Hosterwald Richtung Bostalsee sehr oft unterwegs. Dort gibt's schon einig schöne Trails. Halt nicht so viele Höhenmeter. (Strockelbron-Trail, Panzerstraße, den Tafeltour-Trail den Schaumberg runter, die von Dir genannte Spielwiese, Marienkapellen-Trail usw.). Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät oder eine Karte mit Koordinatenangaben? Dann könnte ich Dir ein paar Trails schicken.
Ansonsten ist noch der MTB-Park in Kaiserslautern zu empfehlen. Link findest Du auf unserer Homepage www.funbiker.gmxhome.de.


Also dann, immer schön auf die Knochen aufpassen!

Gruß Matz


----------



## Mudstorm (12. August 2006)

Moin Matz,

habe mir gerade mal eure Homepage angeschaut. Habe kein GPS und keine Karte, habe nur immer ein Haufen Glück um immer wieder nach Hause zu finden)
Bikepark KL hört sich gut an, könntest du mir ne genaue Adresse geben, konnte auf den Fotos auf eurer Homepage nichts finden!

Gruß Kenneth


----------



## matz-melon (12. August 2006)

Hi,

hier die Adresse: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php
Dort findet auch am nächsten WE ein MArathon statt, leider parallel zu Hirzweiler .

Gruß Matz


----------



## leeqwar (12. August 2006)

matz-melon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier die Adresse: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php
> Dort findet auch am nächsten WE ein MArathon statt, leider parallel zu Hirzweiler .
> ...



das in der pfalz ist eine CTF !!! 
sehr empfehlenswert in der ecke sind die geführten touren vom optimizer hier aus dem forum. einfach mal im nachbar-regional-forum darauf achten, wann was angekündigt wird. hammer-single-trails.

und hirzweiler ist *heute*. also zumindest das kirmesrennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz-melon (12. August 2006)

Hi,

Termine habe ich verpeilt.

Ausgeschriben ist:

1. Mountainbike Park Pfälzerwald Marathon

Bei der Versanstalltung werden wohl keine Zeiten genommen. Also nicht mit Saarschleifenmarathon oder IGB oder WND vergleichbar. Trotzdem kostet er 25 EUR. Lohnt sich denke ich trotzdem.

Matz


----------



## Mudstorm (12. August 2006)

Danke für die Info´s Matz und Leegwar!

Aus Hirzweiler komm ich gerade(hechel) fahre aber am Nachmittag nochmal hin und KL steht für nächste Woche auf meiner Liste


----------



## 007ike (12. August 2006)

Ach ja, nächsten Samstag gibt es die Vorfahrt für St.Ingbert, Sonntag ne CTF am Schaumberg


----------



## Mudstorm (12. August 2006)

Grüß ditsch Heiko!

Könntest du mir die genaueren Daten vom Schaumberg schicken? Beginn usw.
Falls du auch dort bist, kontaktiere mich mal mit PN))))

Gruß Kenneth


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2006)

20. August. CTF "Rund um den Petersberg" (RV Schaumberg Theley)- 37 / 63 / 105km. Start: 8.30-11Uhr Tholey, Kulturhalle [ RV Schaumberg Theley ] 

mehr hab ich nicht gefunden! Was mich wundert, auf der Page der Theleyer findet sich kein hinweis dazu???? Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## squirrel (14. August 2006)

Stimmt, die HP wird nur gaaaaanz langsam gefüllt 
Was willst du denn wissen?
Die CTF war in den letzten Jahren so angelegt, dass die größeren Strecken die kleineren in Schleifen verlängert hat, sodass ein Wechsel zwischen den Strecken an vielen Punkten möglich ist. Die 63er hat viele Trails eingebaut, fährt sich flüssig und hat fast 1400hm. Landschaftlich schön, technisch nicht schwer, aber die ein oder andere schnelle Abfahrt durch ruppiges Geläuf. Verpflegung gut. Für die Langdistanzler gab's glaub ich im letzten Jahr an den VPs Nudeln...


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2006)

will nur wissen ob sie auch wirklich statt findet!


----------



## squirrel (14. August 2006)

Sagen wir mal so: Die Veranstaltung steht im BDR-Kalender.
Sollte sie am Sonntag aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht stattfinden, stehen wir mindestens mit 5 Mann da und können im (unwahrscheinlichen) Notfall eine Tour "improvisieren".


----------



## devnull (14. August 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> 20. August. CTF "Rund um den Petersberg" (RV Schaumberg Theley)- 37 / 63 / 105km. Start: 8.30-11Uhr Tholey, Kulturhalle [ RV Schaumberg Theley ]
> 
> mehr hab ich nicht gefunden! Was mich wundert, auf der Page der Theleyer findet sich kein hinweis dazu???? Weiß da jemand mehr?



Letztes Jahr wars mit den Infos leider nicht anders und man war sich wirklich unsicher ob da überhaupt was stattfinden wird.
Bin dann mal trotzdem hingefahren und habs nicht bereut.
Die CTF hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht und war auch recht gut besucht.
Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gute Laune hat, werde ich auch starten.

mfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (15. August 2006)

Ich war glaub ich vor zwei Jahren mal dort und mir hat es auch gut gefallen. Insbsonder das kombinieren der Strecken. Die kürzeren verzichten weitgehend auf Trails.
Die HP sah damals schon so ähnlich aus, aber es sollte sich demnächst was ändern. Kann sich also nur noch um wenige Jahre handeln. 

Werde bei ordentlichem Wetter wohl auch dort sein.


----------



## Mudstorm (15. August 2006)

Danke Leute,
ihr habt mir alle Info`s gegeben die gebraucht habe!
Hab´s nem Kollegen erzählt, der die Strecke vor Jahren schon einmal gefahren ist.
Werde am Sonntag mit Verstärkung antreten. Wenn`s ausfällt, wären wir dann schon sieben!)))


----------



## Wiseman (15. August 2006)

Bis jetzt ist mal noch morgens leichter Regen vorausgesagt.
Wenn ich Samstag und Sonntag "frei" bekomme würde ich mich auch noch der CTF am Sonntag anschliessen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (15. August 2006)

Bei einigermaßen trockener Wetterlage werde ich auch starten. Angepeilt ist die 105 Km Runde.

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (15. August 2006)

ich denk ich werd da sonntag auch am start sein... entweder mitm Bike hin und zurück und die 2.größte Runde oder mitm Auto, dann die 105...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## squirrel (15. August 2006)

> die 105


...steht auch auf unserem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. August 2006)

der Einheimische und ich wollten so gegen 9.30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Mudstorm (16. August 2006)

OK, 9.30, aber ich weis noch nicht, ob ich mir die 105 antue!))


----------



## chris84 (16. August 2006)

ich hab mir als startzeit eher 9:00 vorgestellt, wie immer


----------



## 007ike (16. August 2006)

theoretisch können wir auch auf 9 uhr gehen, mal sehen was eh sagt!


----------



## Mudstorm (16. August 2006)

Is mir auch lieber! Dann könnte ich auch die 105 fahren und wäre um 11.00 wieder zuhause!))))))))))


----------



## leeqwar (16. August 2006)

vielleicht starte ich auch, dann aber nicht so lange und nicht so früh. vor 11 uhr geht da nix. immerhin will ich in meinem alter samstagabends noch was erleben...


----------



## Einheimischer (16. August 2006)

Es waren zwei (oder auch mehr) Königskinder........denn das Wasser war vieeeeel zuuuuu tief  

Was soll ich sagen, mir ist's im Prinzip piepegal. Ich stimme dann mal für *9:30 Uhr*.

@leeqwar: Die Westernband auf dem Seniorentanzabend hört eh um 21:00 Uhr auf zu spielen und um 22:00 Uhr ist wie immer Einschluss  

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (19. August 2006)

So, wer ist denn nun morgen am Start?
Ich bin dabei und schwanke noch zwischen 9h und 9:30h.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> So, wer ist denn nun morgen am Start?
> Ich bin dabei und schwanke noch zwischen 9h und 9:30h.



Ich zwischen 9h und 9:30h  

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

nachdem ich mir nun daddys auto untern nagel reißen könnte... wäre mir prinzipiell 9:30 auch lieber... 
9:30? 

ach, wartet einfach bis alle da sind!  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (20. August 2006)

Die Beteiligung war nun doch etwas dürftig, aber es hat sich gelohnt.  
Außer Chris habe ich leider keine getroffen und der wollte ja unbedingt Marathon fahren.
Einzig die letzte Verpflegung war wenig optimal. Nudeln zwischendurch sind vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache und außer drei Rigeln hätte ich dann doch noch etwas mehr erwartet. Das lehrt einen wieder auf CTFs immer eine stille Reserve dabei zu haben.


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

@oberaggi: jammer du net über die letzte verpflegung!, ich bin dran vorbei gefahren!   dabei hatte ich mich so auf die pasta gefreut   (die ja eigentlich eh nur für die marathon-fahrer ist  )

ansonsten fand ich das ding perfekt! gut ausgeschildert, und die verpflegungen waren gut ausgestattet! wie üblich halt. ich fahr ja net zum futtern da hin 

einzig um die Primstalsperre bin ich falschrum gefahren, hab da kein schild gesehn und mich für die falsche richtung entschieden, aber das is ja wurscht  

die letzte Verpflegung war von der Marathondistanz aus praktisch nicht zu erreichen wenn man es nicht wusste! das war sche...!! man hätte nämlich müssen ein stückchen der strecke zurückfahren zur verpflegung, das muss man aber erst mal wissen!

wat is denn mit den leutz hier? squirrel, Wiseman, 007ike, EH usw, wo wart ihr denn? ich hab von 9 bis halb 10 gewartet... bis dann wenigstens oberaggi kam... trotzdem musste ich die langdistanz alleine fahren... bis ich die ersten eingeholt hab  

das nächste mal etwas mehr disziplin gefälligst!


----------



## Wiseman (20. August 2006)

@chris84: Ich wäre eh nur die kurze Strecke gefahren und hätte nach meiner Pause dein Tempo auch nicht halten können. Gestern die Vorfahrt vom IGB Marathon hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, wie groß mein Training-Rückstand ist. Da bin ich gestern praktisch direkt nach der Dusche ins Bett gefallen und eben erst wieder aufgestanden  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Mudstorm (20. August 2006)

hmm, schade, war auch so um 9 am start und hatte drauf gewartet das sich vor der halle ein grüppchen bildet...hätte euch dann mal angesprochen(..hallo, ich bin mudstorm..)) bin dann um 9.30 alleine losgezuckelt. habe aus der 66 ne 72 gemacht weil ich mich 2mal verfahren habe. Am Petersberg war so ne geile teerabfahrt wo man aber rechts den berg hinauf gemusst hätte. ich bin dann halt mal links ne geile abfahrt runter, hat mich 4km gekostet))
Aber egal, nächstes mal könnten wir ja ein treffpunkt ausmachen, wäre cool!!


----------



## Oberaggi (20. August 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> die letzte Verpflegung war von der Marathondistanz aus praktisch nicht zu erreichen wenn man es nicht wusste! das war sche...!! man hätte nämlich müssen ein stückchen der strecke zurückfahren zur verpflegung, das muss man aber erst mal wissen!


So wie ich mich erinner kommen alle Strecken an der Verpflegung vorbei, aber man muss den Schlenker am Fußballplatz machen. Vielleicht hatten sie ja auch schon angefangen einzupacken, ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die dort schon ziemlich fertig hatten (Stichwort drei Riegel  )  und Du bist ja nicht so früh weg gekommen.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. August 2006)

Wir waren da, allerdings etwas verspätet. War von euch jemand in Tholey? Wir schon! 
Mein Tempo hätte aber ohnehin keinem gefallen > 9er Schnitt - zum schnell fahren gibts ja die CC-Rennen  

Grüße.


----------



## Mudstorm (20. August 2006)

...treffpunkt ist natürlich schwachsinn
Ich meine erkennungszeichen, wie zb rote Rose in der hand, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Oberaggi (20. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren da, allerdings etwas verspätet. War von euch jemand in Tholey? Wir schon!
> Mein Tempo hätte aber ohnehin keinem gefallen > 9er Schnitt - zum schnell fahren gibts ja die CC-Rennen
> Grüße.


Ich war auch in Tholey, aber das kam mir dort alles so unbekannt vor und dann bin ich einfach durch gefahren und habe aus dem O ein E gemacht.
Wieso müssen im Saarland auch immer so missverständliche Namen vergeben werden (Tholey/Theley, Ommersheim(Ormesheim)?  Das ist doch rein Schikane, aber zum Glück haben nicht nur die Zugreisten damit Probleme.


----------



## Wiseman (20. August 2006)

Mudstorm schrieb:
			
		

> ...treffpunkt ist natürlich schwachsinn
> Ich meine erkennungszeichen, wie zb rote Rose in der hand, oder so ähnlich


Helm und Brille, Fahrrad dabei, rasierte Beine 
Nächste Veranstaltung (CTF) ist für mich der Wildsau-Marathon im Warndt, die 60km Strecke.
Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit und Erkennungszeichen können wir gerne per PM ausmachen, werde von ZW aus mit dem Auto anfahren.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

@Mudstorm: wenn ich am Start bin: mich erkennt man eigentlich immer! am braun-Beigen Bergwerk... auffällig und selten... einfach anlabern  

Wildsau is auch geplant, dieses jahr aber nicht die große strecke  
ich werde mitm Bike anreisen... 

@oberaggi: jein! die große Schleife zur Primstalsperre traf irgendwo bei km 80 auf die Hauptrunde. allerdings ein paar 100m HINTER der Verpflegung. also bin ich in die den markierungen entsprechende richtung auf die Hauptrunde. Ich hätte aber die Hauptrunde ein stückchen zurück gemusst... darauf hat aber nix hingewiesen (allerdings sagte mir meine erinnerung dass die verpflegung da sein müsste, aber ich hab auf die eingebung nicht gehört...)


----------



## 007ike (21. August 2006)

ja, ja wir haben uns mal locker 30 min verspätet. Sind mit nem 10 ner Schnitt über die Strecke gezuckelt, hatten einen Platten und sind am Petersberg nach Bosen runter heim und hatten kalt und keinen Bock mehr! Kurz es war sowieso nix los mit uns!!!!!!
Vielleicht klappt es dann ja beim Wildsauding.


----------



## Wiseman (21. August 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja wir haben uns mal locker 30 min verspätet. Sind mit nem 10 ner Schnitt über die Strecke gezuckelt, hatten einen Platten und sind am Petersberg nach Bosen runter heim und hatten kalt und keinen Bock mehr! Kurz es war sowieso nix los mit uns!!!!!!
> Vielleicht klappt es dann ja beim Wildsauding.


Wie kommt's? Den Eindruck hatte ich am Samstag von euch aber nicht.  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (21. August 2006)

Bei mir hat sich das Samstag schon angekündigt. Hab mir morgens schon beim Schuhe zumachen den Rücken leicht verrenkt und heute hab ich Muskelkater wie doof. Das alles in Verbindung mit "kein Bock auf biken" sind bei mir sichere Zeichen für 'ne Erkältung - aber wenn wunderts bei dem Wetter 

Grüße.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (7. Dezember 2006)

@ Mudstorm

Ich weiß nicht obs hier schon geschrieben wurde, aber in Hüttigweiler im Wald gibts die sogenannten "Bombelöcher", sind nur ner netten BMX bahn umgebaut. Aber auch MTB tauglich ! Wenn man dort fertig ist fährt man 10 m Weiter und kommt dann auf de Waldautobahn. Dort gehts dann direkt nen Singletrail runter, recht cool, Kleiner bach in ner Senke mit der schmalen Bretterbrücke, danach ganz steil wieder hoch. Man stößt wieder auf ne Waldautobahn. Direkt dort is dann de "Stockelborre", um ihn runterzufahren muss man aber 1 km oder so außenrumfahren. Ziehmlich steil, besteht zu 90% aus Wurzeln und ist in nem Tannenwald. Jo macht Laune die Runde. 
Ich kann dir mal erklären oder zeigen wo das genau ist wenn du Interesse hast....

Steven

EDIT: Wohne in Hüttigweiler


----------



## Mudstorm (9. Dezember 2006)

Servus Steven,
yoo, die Strecke kenn ich, wird auch "Spielwiese" genannt. Auf der kleinen Brücke (die Brücke war nass) hab ich mich mal bös auf die Schnauze gelegt!(aber wo hab ich mich noch nicht auf die Schnauze gelegt )

Trotzdem danke für den Tip

Gruß Mudstorm

P.S. wann (Uhrzeit, Wochentag) machst du "Stockelborre" mit deinem Bike unsicher? Wohne nämlich in Illingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (9. Dezember 2006)

Ei ich han grad mei Bike fertig gemacht und werd mich in ca. 30 min auf den Weg machen. Da ich aber das erste mal mit dem neuen Bike fahre, kannst sein dass ich hier und da mal noch was einstellen muss.
Außerdem, akute Unfitheit  

Aber wenn du das alles in kauf nimmst, könne ma ja zusammen ein LOCKERES Türchen fahren........

EDIT: Muss natürlich erstmal mein neues Bike kennenlernen....mal kucken wiei gut ich damit klar komm

PS: De Stockelborre is sogar in de Landkart ingezeichnet, nur e bissje annerst geschreib; Stockelborn oder so


----------



## Mudstorm (9. Dezember 2006)

Oh Mist, ist ein wenig kurzfristig, schaff ich nicht mehr!
Wann bist du das nächste Mal "on Tour"?


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (9. Dezember 2006)

Morgen..................meld dich einfach morgen mal per PN wenn du lust/Zeit hast


----------



## Mudstorm (9. Dezember 2006)

Ahhh, jetzt hab ich´s gerafft, alles klar!


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (9. Dezember 2006)

@ Mudstorm

Die ersten 14 km hab ich hinter mir und es war GEIL !
Alles hat perfekt funktioniert, musste nur am Anfang die Sattelstütze höher machen. Dann konnte ich 100 % Sorgenfrei fahren. Nobby hat sich natürlich mal wieder bestätigt - auf jedem Untergrund. Und die Julie`s sind auch geil, beißen meiner Meinung nach genauso gut wie Hayes HFX 9 von meinem Bruder.
Stoppie bei 50 Sachen Problemlos möglich, dank Nobby auch auf der Waldautobahn   Die Teile hacken rein ohne Ende, trotzdem sehr sehr gut dosierbar!

Und ein Saaaaahhhhhhniges Handling hat das Bike, bin verliebt  
Absolut Stockelborre-tauglich !!!! 

GEIL         

Ich hoffe du bist morgen am Start, so um 1 Uhr ?


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (9. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Mudstorm (9. Dezember 2006)

13 Uhr..alles klar.wo sollen wir uns treffen? Am Stockberg ist so ein Lauftreff-Parkplatz, kennst du den und wenn ja, geht das mit dem Treffpunkt dort in Ordnung?


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (9. Dezember 2006)

Mudstorm schrieb:


> 13 Uhr..alles klar.wo sollen wir uns treffen? Am Stockberg ist so ein Lauftreff-Parkplatz, kennst du den und wenn ja, geht das mit dem Treffpunkt dort in Ordnung?



ich denk ich weiß wo du meinst..
ich kenn den Hügel unter dem namen Drachenberg.
Der Parkplatz is wenn man man von der Provinzialstraße an der Post den Berg geradaus hochfährt, imm geradeaus und dann aufm "Gipfel" auf der linken Seite.
Meinst du den ?

Von dort aus dann über die Bombelöche de Singletrail runter, stockelborre runter, ok ? Und dann ?


----------



## Mudstorm (9. Dezember 2006)

Nö, den mein ich nicht, das ist der Lauftreff in Hüttigweiler, aber kein Problem, dort können wir uns auch treffen.
Die Auswahl der Strecke überlaß ich dir, ich bin nämlich noch ein bisschen "Ausländer" auf den Waldstrecken im Saarland. Hab nur die gleichen Probleme wie du, unfit und neues Bike (26Km alt )


----------

